# Why did i do a test ?



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi All,

So so stupid, on tww and due to test next thurs but just done an early pregnancy test which is negative   

I know its 6 days early but the test (all be it a cheapy) says it can detect a pregnancy 5 days before period due so i am pretty sure this will be accurate.

This was my final attempt for a sibling so just dont know how i am gonna get over this.

I am sorry to all of you that still havent got your first baby's because i know how patronising this post must be to you all, when i read posts like this before having my boy i couldnt understand how anyone could not be happy to just have one lovely child and believe me i so wish that i didnt feel this way but i just cant cope,

Lyns


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its way too early - implantation would not of happened yet.


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you for the reply.

I am def out of the running now as started bleeding literally an hour after testing   

Lyns

xx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Lyns

Just wanted to give you a big   .  Hope the bleeding has stopped and you're not home by yourself so have someone there for support and cuddles.

Have my fingers crossed for you & sending loads of sticky vibes      
DJ xx


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

DJCJ thank you so much.

I am devastated to be honest, i have also been on gestone injections this cycle so i really thought i would at least make it to test date.

Just dont know where to go from here, all funds have been used now  

I can see from your notes that we are both blessed with little ones.  I bet you were never expecting to feel like this again when you got your BFP, its just horrid, want my happy life back....thank god i have little man.

I have got over this before so i will again but hurts like hell.

Lyns

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, I can completely relate hun  - it sometimes feels like nothing has changed, my longing for another child is as strong as it was when we were trying for DS.  I then feel guilty for not being able to stop this longing.  I just got my official BFN this morning from cycle 7.  Tested on Wednesday night coz I was SO sure that finally, our moment had arrived (again), so many of the same symptoms (so I thought)....so I spent the rest of the night and following morning sobbing my heart out that yet another cycle had failed.  

After each failed cycle while TTC no.2, I think I have all but strangled DS with cuddles.  He is a big part of the reason we're still on this 'journey' - he is such a lovely, happy, cute, gentle child (completely unbiased I know  ) its impossible not to want another one.

I am always amazed and impressed by the strength that we all have in dealing with IF, and how we always dust ourselves off and find a way of coping with another kick, but I'm really sorry you're getting such a raw deal right now, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that perhaps this isn't AF.  Has your clinc an emergency number you can ring? 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

thank you, i am very sure its the witch arrived but i need to call them in the morning anyway because i am due to inject the gestone again on sunday and really dont wanna have to take any more drugs if they think its over.

I always bleed before test date   

I think if people around me only had one child it wouldnt hit me this hard but everyone around me has at least two, all my friends from baby club also have had their seconds too and it hurts like help, have to keep making excuses for why i havent had another yet !!

I am so sorry to hear your news too, thinking of you,

Stay in touch wont you,

Lyns

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

is there any chance it could be implantation bleeding?? 

c.x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sorry to be graphic... but what colour is the blood? is it bright red or dark brown?


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

I so hope there will be a change overnight and the clinic can suggest something       

Big hugs hun xxxxxxx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Lyns

How did you get on with your clinic hun? I am so hoping the bleed eased up or stopped overnight?  

I'm sure you've had loads of cuddles with your little man and DH too this morning, coz regardless of anything else, there really is nothing more comforting at a time like this, than being reminded how much you are loved.

Thinking of you 
DJ x


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

well i took my cyclogest last night and bleeding has eased.

The worry is that i always spot brown blood before the red blood starts but last night i just had like a stitch feeling in my tummy and a bright red bleed, not a huge amount but def red blood.
Its there a little when i wipe today and i have cramping.  I def cant see it being implantation bleed because i think its too late for that but its def not how my usual period starts but i have to remember my body is full of gestone and cyclogest.  Even so on my other BFN icsi cycles i have always spotted brown blood first for a few days.

Gonna try the clinic now but i know they wont answer, it always goes to answer phone on a sat and they never call back till the Monday.

Bit of a lost cause really   

Thanks everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

